# NF Newsletter - Letters to the Editor



## baconbits (Apr 23, 2018)

What do you think should be added to the next newsletter?  Please post here to discuss those additions and any other improvements we can make the the Newsletter.

@Trinity

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2018)

@KamiKazi

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Island (Apr 24, 2018)

Whatever happened to those threads about monthly changes in forum? I don't remember who posted them or what section they were in, but I feel like I haven't seen one in awhile.

Could we get those again and have them linked in the newsletter?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 24, 2018)

Island said:


> Whatever happened to those threads about monthly changes in forum? I don't remember who posted them or what section they were in, but I feel like I haven't seen one in awhile.
> 
> Could we get those again and have them linked in the newsletter?





Not a bad idea though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baconbits (Apr 24, 2018)

Island said:


> Whatever happened to those threads about monthly changes in forum? I don't remember who posted them or what section they were in, but I feel like I haven't seen one in awhile.
> 
> Could we get those again and have them linked in the newsletter?





White Wolf said:


> Not a bad idea though.



I agree.  That's not a bad idea.  I'll add it to the next newsletter.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Might be a good idea to post in CB Super to field new ideas or to get more attention. I think the concept is cool, but hardly anyone looks at Konoha Times. They might have their preferred sections already saved in their browser lol.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 25, 2018)

What’s the Newsletter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

I wanna start my official campaign to become Mod. To make staff great again.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna start my official campaign to become Mod. To make staff great again.


Staff was great?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 25, 2018)

Island said:


> Whatever happened to those threads about monthly changes in forum? I don't remember who posted them or what section they were in, but I feel like I haven't seen one in awhile.
> 
> Could we get those again and have them linked in the newsletter?



They have been posted in the CB usually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 25, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna start my official campaign to become Mod. To make staff great again.


Are you a techie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Akiretsu (Apr 27, 2018)

Wait, wtf? Where did everyone read the chapter or was it OD's summary?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

^wrong thread I think ahahhaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Akiretsu (Apr 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> ^wrong thread I think ahahhaha


Dang, I'm sorry. Didn't even know I clicked this thread.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 29, 2018)

@Avalon rate my post funny again and your moms a hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Apr 29, 2018)

Gifted said:


> @Avalon rate my post funny again and your moms a hoe



You stole this set from Turrin


You da ho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 29, 2018)

Ashi said:


> You stole this set from Turrin
> 
> 
> You da ho


Idaho?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

